# Cant find BIOS drivers for M2N68-LA motherboard



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

processor AMD Phenom 9500 Quad Core
motherboard M2N68-LA
ram 3 GBs DDR2
video card 9800 GX2 (for some reason the 2nd GPU doesnt work idk why)
power supply OCZ 750 Watt


The reason i want a BIOS update is ultimately so i can resolve my video card issue. I dont know how to enable SLI in my current bios, so i would like to update it to its newest (if there is one) and hopefully enable SLI. And that in itself is still just a guess. i have no idea why one of my 9800s isnt working. doesnt matter how many drivers, new or old, i install, the second one just wont work.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is this an OEM PC? (HP.Compaq,etc)

What makes you think it is not working? What problems are you having?

The 9800 GX2 is two GPU's on one card.


----------



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes i know theres two GPUs. when i go to device manager, one of the GPUs shows the yellow notification. i right click it and go to properties and under Device Status it says: "This device cannot start. (Code 10)"

and the pc was custom built. so im not sure what it originally was. The board is a micro ATX though.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you post a screenshot of Device Manager?


----------



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

here it is


----------



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

Heres the NVIDIA CONTROL PANEL... there SHOULD be options for dual GPU under the 3D options but theres not....

idk if this is any help at all


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried installing the latest drivers for the graphics card?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
The M2N68-LA is an OEM (HP) motherboard
There are 4 versions of this board:


M2N68-LA (Narra)

M2N68-LA (Narra2)

M2N68-LA (Narra3)

M2N68-LA (Ivy8)

Make it 5:
M2N68-LA (Narra5)

Which version do you have?

What OS (XP)?


----------



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes i have installed latest drivers, old drivers, reinstalled, over and over and tried everything regarding drivers. the driver just wont install for both GPUs for some reason. 


i have the NARRA3. there we go. in comparing the 5, its definitely the Narra3.


----------



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

I have Windows 7 32-bit and XP 32-bit.

(I originally have windows7. i threw in another hard drive so i could install XP to dual boot with. I wanted to see if Windows7 was the issue... but turns out the problem still exists in XP.)


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

The Nvidia 9800 GX2 requires a NVIDIA Hybrid SLI-enabled motherboard.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800_gx2_us.html

The M2N68-LA (Narra3) does not support NVIDIA Hybrid SLI from what I can find.

Bill


----------



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

i tested the 9800 on a different computer (one that already had a multi GPU card in it) and the 9800 still wouldnt work correctly. windows 7 wont install either of the GPUs. XP only installs one. at least with XP i can play games. just not to my cards full potential until i get this issue resolved.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only solution is a new motherboard that supports SLI.


----------



## Pez Dex (Aug 26, 2010)

actually... even when i install the card with its appropriate drivers in several other computers (which already have dual GPUs in them) the card still doesnt work. somethings wrong with the card.


----------

